# Monaro has Automatic Climate Control



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys,
do you think if we were able to get a hold of the Digital Climate Control we could just change it out for the manual looking one? Basically is it a plug & play item? :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Depends on the software and how the rest of the car supports the wiring. Agreed, it would be a really cool thing to do. Would also like to get the dead pedal and a couple of other features -- like the additional gauge pod. Trouble with the gauge pod is that only your passengers would know what the heck is going on...


----------



## Tyrod (Mar 1, 2005)

chrbut said:


> Hey guys,
> do you think if we were able to get a hold of the Digital Climate Control we could just change it out for the manual looking one? Basically is it a plug & play item? :willy: :willy: :willy:


It's my understanding that the Auto Climate Control is largely an electricly controlled unit versus the Manual Climate Control which is a vacuum controlled unit. I believe the mixer doors on the Auto uses motors while the Manual has vacuum actuators. I've been told that many many parts would have to be changed to convert the manual to auto. It would be quite expensive. 

I've been toying in my mind with doing something to the manual unit to make it more automatic. I'm sure it would be a very primitive system, no dual zone and such. But I think a temperature set and forget system could be done.


----------



## GTOTom (Feb 21, 2010)

I've pondered and want to do the samething. I know you can get the trim for it and that looks like an easy swap. You can get the unit of ebay australia pretty cheap too, but I dont know how the harness and wiring would go? Any ideas?


----------

